# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Triandrobol

## jetstardelux

I live in Australia, getting gear and pro hormones are extremely difficult for me here. However, i have found this product which is legal here. Can any one tell me if they have tried it and can tell me if it is worth buying? Below are some details i found in a website selling it:

Triandrobol is a testosterone precursor, to build muscle mass. Triandrobol provide us the most effective alternative to illegal steroid use . It is a little difficult to use the term steroid alternative to describe Triandrobol however, as the technology here is to take advantage of the natural processes in which the body inter-converts and metabolises its own natural hormones. This means that we are not taking the illegal substance testosterone for example, but a formulating a stack which can be easily converted to stimulate the secretion of leutinizing hormone (LH, a gonad stimulating hormone produced by the pituitary gland) to provide your body with testosterone, by maximising your bodies own production of testosterone. 

INGREDIENTS:
Herbal extracts equivalent to dry
Tribulus terrestris fruit and root (2500mg) 2.5gm
(equivalent to 60% saponins including Furastanol
Saponin calculated as 43mg Protodioscin)
Trifolium pratense (red clover) herb (2500mg) 2.5gm
Dioscorea opposite (wild yam) tuber 625mg

DOSE:
Under 90kg bodyweight: 2 capsules daily
Over 90kg bodyweight: 4 capsules daily

For best results take Triandrobol should be taken over 8 weeks on and 1 week off cycle.

Your help would be greatly apreciated thanks guys  :Wink:

----------


## DirtyDog

Hey,

From what I can tell about this product its basically tribulus which is a plant that like you say, just increases natural testosterone production. Not sure what all the other sh1t in there is for though.

I have tried tribulus before and found it only had minimal gains over a month. I probably would have gained almost the same without it but it was good for extra aggression when training and bedtime activities with chicks!

Can you get anything like 1-ad, 4-ad or M1T in Australia?

I tried M1T and had some really pleasing gains. M1T puts test in your system as opposed to making your body produce more. Therfore your test levels are higher than when on tribulus giving you better gains although there are mild side effects that you dont get on tribulus.

Good luck dude

----------


## jetstardelux

nah man over the counter pro hormones are illegle in Australia. So far so good
my pumps are skin tight. Ne one have ne more info?

----------


## Bryan2

For me to notice testosterone like effects i need around 5 grams a day of tribulus or more you are getting 2.5 grams a day with this if you have enough money buy another bottle and take double the dose o your getting 5 grams you will be pleased
or just on the net and look around for the cheapest tribulus you can find because this is the main product that is working in the ingredient list

----------

